# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Si të mbetesh shtatzënë për gjashtë muaj?

## Xhuxhumaku

Si të mbetesh shtatzënë për gjashtë muaj?

Si të mbetesh shtatzënë për gjashtë muaj?TIRANE - Studimet e fundit të kryera nga neuroshkencëtari, Dr Michael Arnold dhe ekipi i tij, dolën në konkluzionin se 75 përqind e çifteve që kanë ndjekur këto këshilla, gjatë një periudhe gjashtë mujore, kanë arritur një shtatzëni të suksesshme.

Ja këshillat që duhen ndjekur:
1. Duhet të keni një marrëdhënie të rregullt seksuale (së paku tri herë në javë) gjatë gjithë ciklit të mund të dyfishoni shanset për të ngelur shtatzënë.
2. Qëndroni të hidratuar, pini të paktën 1-1/2 litra në ditë me ujë të filtruar apo shishe.
3. Hani mëngjes çdo mëngjes në mes orës shtatë dhe nëntë.
4. Sigurohuni që ju jeni në gjumë në orën 23:00.
6. Ushtroni për 30 minuta, tri herë në javë.
7. Të paktën një herë në javë bëni një shëtitje. Shkoni në qiell dhe të dëgjojnë zogjtë këndojnë.
8. Shmangni ushqimet e skuqura në një temperaturë të lartë.
9. Shmangni alkoolin dhe kafeinën.
10. Reduktojeni stresin tuaj; është thelbësore që truri të dërgojë sinjalet e duhura në trupin tuaj.
12. Shmangni toksinat mjedisore ku është e mundur.

(er.nu/BalkanWeb)

http://www.balkanweb.com/teknologji/...j--136885.html

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Konceptimi: mashkull apo femër?*

10 Qershor 2013 | : Ndryshe | Autor: Gazeta Shqip
8

    A është e mundur të zgjedhim në konceptim gjininë e foshnjës? Nga besëtytnitë popullore te shkenca moderne, ja një listë me ide se si mund të bëhet


Ardhja në jetë e një fëmije në familje është me të vërtetë një gëzim i madh. Ai sjell me vete entuziazëm dhe shpresë të madhe. Prindërit sigurisht janë nën pritjen e ëmbël të të zbuluarit se çfarë do të lindë, një vajzë apo një djalë? Por ka edhe shumë raste kur ata duan me patjetër një djalë ose një vajzë. Por si mund të realizohet kjo dëshirë? Nëpërmjet këtij artikulli, ne do t’ju sjellim mënyrat më funksionale për këtë çështje…

Zgjidhja: si të bëjmë një djalë ose një vajzë

Sigurisht, ardhja e një fëmije në familje është gjithmonë e mirëpritur dhe e dëshiruar, pavarësisht seksit të tij. Por, ndonjëherë ka preferenca. Ndodh që, për motive të ndryshme, prindërit, shpesh preferojnë një seks të veçantë, mashkull ose femër. Janë të shumta mënyrat për të përcaktuar seksin e fëmijës së palindur, por jo përpara testit pozitiv të shtatzënisë, pasi

në këtë pikë seksi nuk mund të ndryshohet më. Në rastin tonë duhet të përcaktohet gjithçka përpara se të krijohet një fëmijë.

Është e mundur kjo? Çfarë mund të bëni? Qysh nga kohët më të lashta, njerëzit ishin të interesuar të zbulonin metoda të ndryshme për të influencuar në njëfarë mënyre seksin e një fëmije. Shumë metoda, natyrisht, bazohen te paragjykimet dhe supersticionet, apo besëtytnitë. Megjithatë, janë disa vëzhgime interesante si dhe të dhëna statistikore, të cilat nuk mund të anashkalohen. Kështu që, nuk mund të themi kategorikisht që seksi i fëmijës nuk mund të planifikohet. Statistikisht dihet që shpeshtësia e lindjes së meshkujve është më e madhe në lindjen e parë dhe ulet në ato të mëpasshmet. Sa më të rinj të jenë prindërit, aq më i madh është probabiliteti për të bërë djalë, dhe e kundërta. Përveç kësaj, dimë që fëmijët pak a shumë të së njëjtës moshë, më shpesh, janë të gjinisë së njëjtë dhe nëse intervali midis lindjeve është rreth tre vjet, në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve, fëmijët do të kenë seks të kundërt. Në rastin e shtatzënisë së ndërprerë nga një abort, në shumicën e rasteve lind një vajzë.

Çfarë e influencon probabilitetin për të bërë një djalë apo një vajzë?

Shumë metoda që parashikojnë lindjen e një seksi të veçantë bazohen në legjenda popullore, supersticione, shenja etj.

Asnjëra nga këto metoda nuk mund të konsiderohet efikase 100%, por disa çifte betohen se kanë përdorur njërën prej tyre dhe kanë pasur rezultatin e dëshiruar. Më e famshmja e këtyre metodave është teoria e rinovimit të gjakut. Sipas metodës, çdo person në çdo disa vjet, ka një cikël rifreskimi të gjakut, komplet.

Te meshkujt kjo gjë ndodh një herë në katër vjet, ndërsa te gratë çdo tre vjet. Prindi, gjaku i të cilit do të jetë më i ri në momentin e krijimit, do të përcaktojë seksin e fëmijës. Fjalë për fjalë, do të thotë që një çift i kombinuar nga një mashkull 25 vjeç dhe një femër 24 vjeçe, nëse do të krijonin një fëmijë në këtë moshë me siguri që do të kishin një djalë. Por francezët, në fakt, besojnë se seksi i një fëmije varet nga ushqimi që nëna ha gjatë shtatzënisë. Për të pasur një djalë, sipas tyre, duhet të hahet më shumë mish, salçiçe, vezë, peshk dhe kastravecë. I gjithë ushqimi duhet të jetë i kalitur mjaftueshëm me kripë dhe erëza, por prodhimet e qumështit dhe ëmbëlsirat duhet të përjashtohen nga dieta. Sipas mendimit të shumë shkencëtarëve britanikë, gjinia e foshnjës varet nga frekuenca me të cilën prindërit e tij bëjnë seks. Nëse çifti është aktiv dhe ka një jetë seksuale të rregullt, atëherë ekziston mundësia për të lindur një djalë. Një garanci 100% e vërtetë për të krijuar një fëmijë me një seks të veçantë, të dëshiruar, mund të realizohet falë analizave gjenetike të kombinuara me fekondimin artificial. Prindërit “vrapojnë” te kjo metodë në momentin në të cilin janë absolutisht të bindur që kanë nevojë për të pasur seksin e fëmijës të mirëpërcaktuar dhe asnjë tjetër. Arsyet mund të jenë nga më të ndryshmet. Mjekët nuk janë shumë të gatshëm të përmbushin raste të tilla, madje në disa vende, një metodë e tillë është e ndaluar. Në fakt, qelizat e fekonduara janë më shumë se një. Analizat gjenetike lejojnë që të zgjedhësh fëmijën e “duhur”, ndërsa embrionet e mbetura asgjësohen si mbeturina. Në aspektin etik të kësaj metode ka shumë për të diskutuar, por për momentin, është e vetmja mënyrë e garantuar për të nxjerrë në dritë një djalë, apo një vajzë, varet sipas dëshirës. Gjithsesi, nuk duhet ta humbasim shpresën. Ndalemi për të analizuar disa faktorë natyrorë dhe të zbulojmë që ekzistojnë mënyra për të krijuar seksin e fëmijës që duam të kemi.

Konceptimi: faktori fiziologjik, llogaritja e ovulacionit

Një nga mënyrat më popullore për të ndikuar seksin e një fëmije është metoda e llogaritjes së ovulacionit. Është zbuluar se kjo metodë është efikase në 80% të rasteve dhe kjo do të thotë se është më e sigurt dhe funksionon më shumë se të tjerat. Metoda bazohet në faktin se seksi i fëmijës përcaktohet nga sperma mashkullore. Spermatozoidet Y (mbajtës të kromozomit mashkullor) lëvizin shumë më shpejt se sa spermatozoidet X (mbajtës të kromozomit femëror), por ata jetojnë më pak. Kështu që, nëse do të donim një djalë, akti seksual duhet të bëhet menjëherë para ose pas ovulacionit (Ovulacioni është lirimi i vezës nga vezoret e një femre). Për të kapur periudhën e ovulacionit mund të përdoret një metodë kalendarike ose teste të veçanta. Spermatozoidet X e Y dallojnë nga forma e tyre. Spermatozoidet Y janë më të lëvizshëm, më të vegjël dhe të lehtë, por më pak këmbëngulës dhe më pak të fortë se spermatozoidet X. Mbi bazën e këtij fakti lind teoria që thotë se gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale që ndodhin para ovulacionit, spermatozoidet Y, më pak të qëndrueshmit, kanë probabilitet më të madh për të vdekur përpara fekondimit, duke i lënë mundësinë spermatozoideve X, me jetë gjatë, të arrijnë në vezë, më pas në këtë rast lind një vajzë. Por në të kundërt, nëse marrëdhëniet seksuale ndodhin menjëherë përpara ose pas ovulacionit, atëherë rezultati i lindjes do të jetë me siguri djalë. Këto konkluzione janë të konfirmuar nga shumë studiues. Ndërkaq shumë shkencëtarë shpjegojnë mekanizmin e metodës me variacionin e aciditetit në tubat e mitrës. Sepse, sa më shumë i afrohen ditës së ovulacionit, organi gjenital i gruas bëhet më alkalin. Nëse marrëdhënia seksuale ndodh menjëherë para ovulacionit, probabiliteti për të bërë djalë është shumë më i lartë, sepse në këtë pikë, mjedisi favorizon spermatozoidet Y dhe i lejon atyre që të arrijnë në destinacion përpara spermatozoideve X.

Llogarit ditën e ovulacionit

Kjo ditë ndeshet rreth ditës së 14 të ciklit menstrual. Mënyra më e thjeshtë është të masni temperaturën e trupit. Kjo gjë duhet të bëhet në mëngjes në orë të përcaktuara, nga ora 5:00 deri në 6:00 ose nga ora 8:00 deri në 9:00, për të paktën tri cikle. Ardhja e ovulimit do të njoftohet nga rritja e temperaturës deri në 37,1-37,2 gradë Celsius. Nuk do të ishte keq të kërkonit ndihmën e mjekut për ta përcaktuar me më saktësi. Megjithatë, mbani mend që koha e ovulacionit mund të jetë e ndryshme duke u ndikuar nga disa faktorë, fizikë, klimatikë, psikologjikë etj. Një gabim në përcaktimin e kohës së ovulacionit, madje edhe për një ditë mund të çojë në rezultate të kundërta:- në vend të një vajze të lindë një djalë.



Përmbledhje

Për të arritur mundësinë e të lindurit djalë

- Shmangni marrëdhëniet seksuale për 3-4 ditë para datës së llogaritur të ovulacionit. Kjo do të ndihmojë në rritjen e numrit të spermatozoideve

- Mos harroni se konceptimi për të bërë një djalë duhet të ndodhë vetëm një herë gjatë ovulacionit, në ditët e ardhshme këshillohet të përdorni prezervativ

- Mos harroni që gruaja duhet të arrijë orgazmën më parë se burri

- Puthjet që zgjasin sa më shumë të jetë e mundur, kontribuojnë në maksimum në misionin e spermës

- Burri duhet të pijë një filxhan kafe ose një gotë me limonadë të gazuar me kafeinë dy orë përpara krijimit. Kjo do të ndihmojë në rritjen e numrit të spermatozoideve

- Pas marrëdhënies seksuale, gruaja duhet të qëndrojë e shtrirë për të paktën 20 minuta

- Përpiquni të shmangni përdorimin e lubrifikantëve artificialë.



Për të arritur mundësinë e të lindurit vajzë

Në këtë rast duhet një sasi më e lartë e spermatozoideve X. Llogaritni kohën e ovulacionit (për ta lehtësuar llogaritjen mbështetemi në ditën e 14 të ciklit të ovulacionit). Nga fakti se jetëgjatësia e spermatozoideve X është më e gjatë, është e nevojshme që konceptimi për një fëmijë të kryhet tri ditë para ovulacionit. Kjo do të thotë se kryesisht mbijetojnë spermatozoidet X dhe ata kanë mundësinë që pas tri ditësh të fekondojnë vezën.

- Këshillohet që marrëdhëniet seksuale të kryhen nga dita 5 deri në ditën e 8 të ciklit. Në këtë rast, sasia e spermës X do të jetë dominuese

- Në ditën e 9, 10 dhe 11 raportet duhet ndodhin një herë në ditë, duke ndjekur këshillat në vazhdim

- Mbani mend që pozicioni më i mirë në këtë rast është “Ai lart” (misioneri);

- Puthjet dhe eksitimi duhet të jenë në minimum

- Gjatë seksit mos përdorni lubrifikant sintetikë

- Mos kryeni marrëdhënie seksuale në ditën e 12, 13, 14 dhe të paktën dy ditë pas ovulacionit, ndryshe përdorni gjithmonë prezervativ.
Pak përpara lindjes së tij, fëmija pyet Perëndinë:

- Thonë se shpejt do të shoh botën. Si do t’ia dal të jetoj atje? Jam kaq i vogël dhe i pambrojtur!

Perëndia përgjigjet:

-Unë do të jap një engjëll që do të presë dhe do të kujdeset për ty.

Fëmija pasi reflektoi për pak, tha:

-Këtu në qiell unë mund të këndoj dhe të qesh, kjo për mua është e mjaftueshme për të qenë i lumtur…

Perëndia përgjigjet:

-Engjëlli yt do të këndojë dhe do të buzëqeshë, ti do të ndiesh dashurinë e tij dhe do të jesh edhe më i lumtur. Engjëlli yt do të mbrojë, madje duke rrezikuar edhe jetën e vet.

- Oh, Zot, si quhet engjëlli im? – pyeti fëmija.

- Emri i tij ka rëndësi. Ti do ta thërrasësh mami…

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/0...ull-apo-femer/

----------


## broken_smile

> Shkoni në qiell dhe të dëgjojnë zogjtë këndojnë.


e ben te thjeshte ky neuroshkencetari...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> e ben te thjeshte ky neuroshkencetari...


ky do jete ai uji shoku jot

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Mbi bazën e këtij fakti lind teoria që thotë se gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale që ndodhin para ovulacionit, spermatozoidet Y, më pak të qëndrueshmit, kanë probabilitet më të madh për të vdekur përpara fekondimit, duke i lënë mundësinë spermatozoideve X, me jetë gjatë, të arrijnë në vezë, më pas në këtë rast lind një vajzë. Por në të kundërt, nëse marrëdhëniet seksuale ndodhin menjëherë përpara *ose* pas ovulacionit, atëherë rezultati i lindjes do të jetë me siguri djalë.


ketu me siguri ka dashur te thote: nese marredheniet seksuale ndodhin menjehere perpara dhe pas ovulacionit, jo perpara ose pas ovulacionit. se perndryshe s'do kishte kuptim...normal qe ne periudhen e ovulacionit mund te ngelesh shtatzane...

----------


## broken_smile

dhe ne vazhdim artikulli behet akoma me turbullues...  :rrotullo syte: 

thone qe gjate shtatzanise, nese gruaja dallon ndonje qime me shume ne trup, zakonisht ne pjeset e trupit ku nuk duhet te kete qime, atehere ka shume mundesi te jete djale...kjo per arsye te prodhimit te testosteronit nga ana e fetusit, qe ndikon edhe ne organizmin e nenes...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## skender76

Xhuxhmak,

pash nerin e partis, na e hap nje teme "Si mund te zeme dashnore..."

( :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Dmth paska pun puna ....

----------


## hot_prinz

> Dmth paska pun puna ....



WAL ka puna pune ce cke me te, 
cer kom heke una deri kam mbete shtatezene, vetem nje zot e di.  :Mos:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## teta

ja une po ju tregoi si te mbetesh shtatzan  per 1 muaj me kushtin qe fizikisht dhe organikisht te jen ne rregull partneret

pas aktit seksual,femra te rri shtrier dhe kembet ti mbaj ne nivel me te larte se barku per nje kohe (qellimi eshte  qe materialit spermal ti mundesohet qasja sa me e shpejt ne cerviks te uterusit.)

----------


## hot_prinz

> ja une po ju tregoi si te mbetesh shtatzan  per 1 muaj me kushtin qe fizikisht dhe organikisht te jen ne rregull partneret
> 
> pas aktit seksual,femra te rri shtrier dhe kembet ti mbaj ne nivel me te larte se barku per nje kohe (qellimi eshte  qe materialit spermal ti mundesohet qasja sa me e shpejt ne cerviks te uterusit.)




Teta nje muaj dite?  :Mos: 
Paskan me iu mpire kembet, mbi nivelin e barkut.  :Mos: 
Mos me shtyej ta bojnje manual, se si te mbetesh shtatezene per 24 ore.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## angmokio

> Si të mbetesh shtatzënë për gjashtë muaj?
> 
> 1. ......... gjatë gjithë ciklit të mund të dyfishoni shanset për të ngelur shtatzënë.


O doktor a mund te na e shpjegosh pak kete se me bere shume konfuz. Gjate ovulimit apo gjate periodave? Sipas informacionit tim shancet gjate ovulimit shtohen por jo gjate ciklit , perkundrazi gjate ciklit propabiliteti per te mbetur shtatzane eshte jashtezakonisht i ulet.

----------


## teta

> Teta nje muaj dite? 
> Paskan me iu mpire kembet, mbi nivelin e barkut.
> Mos me shtyej ta bojnje manual, se si te mbetesh shtatezene per 24 ore.


hot priz ofertat ne treg jan te lloj llojshme
pos  per nje muaj  ka edhe per 24 ore
pastaja kemi gamen e gjere  ne daq djale apo vajz

pooor vetem ajo e para ishte for freee, sa te futet klienti ne loje tjera paguhen ha ha ha

tani po shkruaj seriozisht
eshte e pranuar edhe nga gjinekologet kjo ,dhe ju preferohet pacienteve .
edhe nje msheftesi qe kam degjuar nga ata (ama po ta tregoi vetem ty mos e beje te madhe) levizshmeria e spermatozoideve qe percaktojn gjinin mashkulloreY levizin me shpjet se ato femrore X,kshtu qe te ju japesh shansin te mbrrijn te paret dmth qe te kesh pasardhes mashkull ejakulimi te behet me large nga cerviksi,sepse kur filloin levizja e spermatozoidve drej mitres  logjikisht shprinteret me te shpejt mbrrijn te paret :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## hot_prinz

> hot priz ofertat ne treg jan te lloj llojshme
> pos  per nje muaj  ka edhe per 24 ore
> pastaja kemi gamen e gjere  ne daq djale apo vajz
> 
> pooor vetem ajo e para ishte for freee, sa te futet klienti ne loje tjera paguhen ha ha ha
> 
> tani po shkruaj seriozisht
> eshte e pranuar edhe nga gjinekologet kjo ,dhe ju preferohet pacienteve .
> edhe nje msheftesi qe kam degjuar nga ata (ama po ta tregoi vetem ty mos e beje te madhe) levizshmeria e spermatozoideve qe percaktojn gjinin mashkulloreY levizin me shpjet se ato femrore X,kshtu qe te ju japesh shansin te mbrrijn te paret dmth qe te kesh pasardhes mashkull ejakulimi te behet me large nga cerviksi,sepse kur filloin levizja e spermatozoidve drej mitres  logjikisht shprinteret me te shpejt mbrrijn te paret: ^xhan





Teta tani ke shkruar si nje eksperte dhe mos e eksazgjero me shume se pastaj ke deficite ne bilanc, e tera ishte papergjegjesi nga ana ime.  :Mos: 

Teta me fjale tjera, duhet nje kontroll i plote mental per veprimin e duhur, perderisa pershkon qiellin e shtate ne kulmin e emocioneve, per te arritur nje cak.  :Mos: 

Edhe nje gjo mi Teta, e shef se qe nga ky stadium nuk ekziston nje barazi gjinore, mu per kete shkak e kemi per detyre, ti duam femrat me shume.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## teta

Edhe nje gjo mi Teta, e shef se qe nga ky stadium nuk ekziston nje barazi gjinore, mu per kete shkak e kemi per detyre, ti duam femrat me shume.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: [/QUOTE]


hahah
ej po une u perqendrova vetem ne nje te dhen shpjetesin,prit te te flasi pak per sensualitetin e kromozomeve X  te mashkullit.
pyetje nga salla : pasi qe kromozomet Y cenkan me te shpejt si eshte puna se numri i vajzave eshte i njejt me meshkujt ne shoqeri.

pergjigje nga expertja: sepse keto X femrat i ndjellin ata kromozomet y qe i magjepsin ne vend,dhe harrojn te vrapojn.kshu surprizeeeeee hyne X-ja
qellimi arsyeton mjetin!
pra dmth ju vertet qe ne at stad jeni me te shpejt,por C klass trurin e kan femrat


ej ej para se te jap koment dikush dua te drejten autoriale te ketij zbulimi,papapap ja shembulli i Cklass-lartemadheria  ime dora vet :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Postuar më parë nga hot_prinz
> 
> 
> Edhe nje gjo mi Teta, e shef se qe nga ky stadium nuk ekziston nje barazi gjinore, mu per kete shkak e kemi per detyre, ti duam femrat me shume. : ^xhan
> 
> 
> 
> hahah
> ej po une u perqendrova vetem ne nje te dhen shpjetesin,prit te te flasi pak per sensualitetin e kromozomeve X  te mashkullit.
> ...






Teta, 

cer me bo lufta per ekzistence filloka me heret se sa e kemi menduar dhe as qe mund ta paramendojme se kur do te perfundon, e gjithnje me mendje dhe me friken se nje X me c klass, qe ne cdo moment do te na magjeps per te na vrare..  :pa dhembe: 

Tani edhe pyetja se pse qajne bebet kur lindin duket me e logjikshme, sepse i nenshtrohen tmerrit qe ne fillim per tu ndjere mekatare ne vdekjen e milionave, dhe pastaj te kene pune me mekatare tjere gjate gjithe jetes, kush nuk do qante ne kete situate?  :Mos: 

Me fjale tjera, ne gjate jetes mundohemi te mos bejme mekate me mekatare, kjo i bie si ta vidhte hajni hajnin. 
Po i le me mire pikepamjet nga kjo perspektive, sepse mund te ndodh qe me hamendje do deshiroj vrasjen nga X-i, hahahahaha.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## teta

po shikonim nje program arsimoro shkencor lidhur me shtatzanin dhe zhvillimin e bebes ne barkun e nenes (para  nja 20 viteve)
emisioni fillio nga fekondimi dhe deri ne lindje (hic aktin seksual,per dreq ate nuk e dhan :Gjoja: )

dhe kur ishte ajo pjesa ku me miljona spermatozoide udhetonin drejt qelizes veze (edhe sot cuditem si e kan bere at inqizim ne nivel qelizor) shpjegohej aty se ne koken e spermatozoidit eshte nje sasi e ac hijalurinik,dhe kur bashkohet nga te gjith  pelcet membrana e qel vez dhe spermatozoidi me i afert hyn pastaja menjehere krijohet nje membran e re dhe me nuk eshte e mundeshme hyrja e te tjerve.
dhe nga 6 femijet te mamaja ime sa jemi ne ,nuk di pse kan pershtypjen se une jam me e urte,dhe me e qete nga ata.
ktheht vllau me shikon,me shikon ,dhe thot : Ti po me cudit,si arritie moj ti mashtrosh gjith ata miljona e te hysh e para
 :ngerdheshje:

----------

